# German Wirehairs



## yellowfinch11 (Nov 15, 2006)

Just curious as to whom has German Wirehair pointers.

Looking to buy one and have done a bit of research, but looking for some insight as to what you guys think of them.

Any thoughts on a reputable breeder?

Thank you! :beer:


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

I have owned two Drahthaars. I can tell you just about anything. I currently have a finished 4 yr old female I need to sell. (another story...) What would you like to know? If you would like, I can give you my cell number and you can call anytime. I am a huge fan of the breed, but they are not for everyone.

M


----------



## yellowfinch11 (Nov 15, 2006)

Flicka said:


> I have owned two Drahthaars. I can tell you just about anything. I currently have a finished 4 yr old female I need to sell. (another story...) What would you like to know? If you would like, I can give you my cell number and you can call anytime. I am a huge fan of the breed, but they are not for everyone.
> 
> M


Hey M,

Thanks for your email. I sent (I think it went through) a pm.

Thanks again!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

can't beat a discussion between the 2 camps, GWPs and Drahthaars!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

After getting some good advise on this site a couple of years ago about GWP I decided to get one. I have been very happy with my dog and she is just getting better and I am really looking forward to this hunting season. She is 3 now and has really put it all together.

As far as the debate of GWP vs. Drahthaars vs. Griffs I really can't help you there as I think I am still learning also and would hate to give you a bad impression. I am really not to sure of all of the differences between the breeds and hunting styles. I do know that there all ugly and great dogs. But wirehairs are better.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a 14month old male GWP He is great ( i have gotten him to stop marking everything, thanks for the advise guys) and i have a four month old girl GWP. they are great dogs. love familys.. VERY protective of the any female that comes to our house. Great working dogs. I am thinking of getting a third (shhhh the wife might hear). They are great with the cat and my lab. not sure what to tell you!!!!!!!!!!! ohh yes one BIG THING.. They loooooooooove to run.. and run and run. Hope you have lots of room.. my boy likes to run around 2 miles a day..


----------



## jamen (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.thunderhillkennels.com/ :beer:

Excellent dogs, if your still in the market.

Jamen


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=4840

Got my GWP from a private seller, which I wouldn't do again, but both parents were from Dakota Wirehairs, http://www.dakotawirehairs.com/index.htm in Wasburn ND. There are five pups from that litter in the immediate area. The females from that litter needed no training to speak of. On the other hand my Sam is remedial, but he takes after me as I am no trainer. Love the breed. They need a lot of exercise like others have said. If you are hunting upland, go for a hunting bloodline instead of a trialing bloodline.


----------



## mike2766 (May 11, 2007)

Check antelopecreekkennels.com out of Dickinson. They have some female pups for sale.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a litter coming in 10 days. but I'm down here in SC


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I have been a Lab guy all of my life but now I also have two 15 wk. old GWP pups. They have been a lot of fun so far and are very intelligent animals. Here are a couple pics of them Sat. afternoon resting in the yard between dove hunts.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

bullocklabradors said:


> I have been a Lab guy all of my life but now I also have two 15 wk. old GWP pups.


Atta boy! Way to start coming over to the darkside :run:

Gorgeous looking little devils! What lines are they from?


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

The only way to go, IMO.

As for a kennel or line recommendation, I would need more information on the type of hunting you plan on doing and what traits you find desireable.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

This from a guy whose had FC lab's; the Draht's and some wirehairs are for me, personally, the finest dog's on the planet. I do mostly upland with some waterfowl. That makes a hugh difference as to what breed of dog to buy. Mine came from Vomorion kennels in Idaho. He is an exceptional breeder and trainer.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

well, at least the puppies look good. :beer: :stirpot:


----------

